# Tilly / allergies



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all, 

Well I noticed Tilly was herself this morning. Very tired and down. 
I had to life her out of her bed this morning to go out the back to go to the toilet. (she did walk back in) 😄

When I can home from work I noticed she wouldn't Let me rub her head and I thought there was a but of a smell Off her😁

When I went to look into her ears she kept on pulling away. 

So I rang the vet with a suspected ear infection. 

After going to the vet and investigating future it turns out that this one one of the tell tale signs of developing a allergy. 
When asked a few questions we put it all together. 

1. Tilly hates anyone at her paws, and chews them quite a bit. 
2. Hates me at her ears. (they were all inflamed) 
3. Has been scratching a bit lately 
4. I CHANGED HER FOOD

The vet seems to think its from red meat?? So it's process of elimination, 

I have to give her drops for a week, she's on steroids, she got re flea'd and a injection. I have medicated shampoo (NO PETHEAD)😄
And to bathe her paws in salt water and try them off. 

Has anyone else had this before??? 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sorry to read that Tilly is having problems at the moment. I think Colin who has Betty is a good person to ask as she has suffered with allergies for a while now so he maybe able to give you some good advice. I hope she is feeling better very soon :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> I am sorry to read that Tilly is having problems at the moment. I think Colin who has Betty is a good person to ask as she has suffered with allergies for a while now so he maybe able to give you some good advice. I hope she is feeling better very soon :hug:


Thanks a million Ali, 
Hopefully I have caught it in time x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Tilly so sorry to hear this. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette has allergies, too. She takes children's liquid benadryl every day, and flea treatment every month, year round. She still chews her feet sometimes. Hope you and Tilly find a easy solution!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor tilly x

It may be as you said the changing of her food

Did the problem start when you put her on the raw diet

You may have to put her back on her kibble for a while ( will eliminate raw as the problem ) 

Just a suggestion...

Hope you find a solution x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for yer comments.
Ya I think it did start then. 
The vet was saying to only feed her the chicken and fish first. Cut out the red meat and see if that works. 
Hopefully this will sort it as I like all the other results from feeding her raw 

X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jeanie ... sorry to read this .. 

I know Colin has worried so much about Betty's allergies and itching ... stick with the no red meat and see how Tilly goes ...


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Let us know how she gets on, hope she is feeling better really soon.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope Tilly is not starting with allergies...they are a nightmare. Betty has been itchy ever since I got her and a year later I am still no closer to finding out what makes her itch. I had further allergy testing done last week but have to wait another week for the results...hoping these may be a bit more conclusive.

I am a bit surprised your bet has said stick to chicken ( and fish) as chciken is 
the number one meat dogs are ususally allergic to!!

Good luck in identifying what the problem is and findimg a solution xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all yer comments. 
Colin u must be going off your head putting up with it for a year!! 
I really do hope it is only the red meat that has caused this on Tilly. 
Hope you find a solution soon x 


Will keep ye posted. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry to read this, hope you can get it treated quickly before it develops.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We think Olive has an allergy or intolerance to chicken. She's always had issues with soft stools and about a month ago she started to bite at her paws and scratch her ears non stop. The vet told us to put her on fish food and her stools are much firmer, no more ear scratching and a lot less paw chewing. I hope you see results quickly too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

God it's really weird to read the posts about chicken as this is what I'm mainly feeding her for the last for days. Fish also. 
Her ears are still all red. ( doesn't like me touching them). Must put in ear drops twice a day which had caused unbelievable matts😡
She is also very tired, I would say even a bit depressed. Very down and out in her self. . (she's on predisione) maybe wrong spelling. 

Does anyone know is this normal.?? 

I starting to think about taking her off raw as this seems to be when it all started??? 

Any suggestions? 


Jeanie x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeannie

I would certainly try her on a fish based kibble for a while...take a look at Wafcol...it has had very good results for dogs with allergies....I have read that some dogs do not tolerate too much protein...Burns seems to have less so may also be worth a try . There is an interesting article by the owner of Burns on their website...may be worth a read. The steroids Tilly is on could well be making her a bit depressed....Betty was on the same one for a couple of weeks but did not make any difference which is very strange as steroids are the big guns for allergies.
Although Betty is itchy every day she does not have sore skin/ears and not at all depressed so at least one positive.
Good luck xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Colin thanks for the advice. it's great that betty is still herself. Well things are just after Getting worse cause tilly was left this morning from 4am till 12pm. She has had the runs and wee'd all over the downstairs of the house sure god love her. Wonder is it the medication. Poor thing. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Jean, sorry to hear she has a poorly tummy too . Prednisone is the same steroid that Obi is on and yes it can make them depressed. What dose is she on? Obi has been on varying doses from 20mg a day down to 2.5mg every other day and I saw a noticeable change in his character when the dose dropped to 2.5mg and below..back to his normal bouncy self. I've never had any problems with his tummy on the steroids though and he's been on them for a long time except for the one month off before his relapse. Perhaps have a chat with your vet and make sure she doesn't dehydrate. Big hugs to her and you :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As Clare says perhaps have a word with the vet...steroids are well known for making dogs drink and therefore urinating more but have not read or experienced them upsetting the stomach...poo Tilly...hope you get to the bottom of it x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our Cavvie had to go onto Burns as Colin has said high protein can cause them to itch and once she was on this food the scratching stopped (think it's something to do with heating the blood more and therefore bringing it to the surface so causes itching though I could be wrong). Beau was also a bit depressed when first on steroids and hadn't realised how much until we started to drop the dose. I really hope you find a solution for Tilly. Big hugs x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all yer kind comments. I'm only just in from work and even though I got a wag of a tail and a Cockapoo kiss tilly is very off form. She keeps hiding under the table (may be from me going at her last night with the matts😁) 
I have her booked Into the vet for 5.40pm. Will speak to them regarding the food. 

Will keep ye posted x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope Tilly gets some relief soon -. it's awful when they are not their usual cheerful selves


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well just a update on tilly. Went to the vet and my usual vet was there😄

My mind is now at more ease. 

So tilly totally perked up in the waiting room. Vet said cause she had no steroid today (as she was starting to be weened off them as is from today to fri) 
That that's why she perked up. 
Yes he thinks she has a allergy to something but Is not putting it down to just food. And it's no way as serious as the last vet made out to be. 😨(phew)
We have agreed to change her food over to Burns as with tilly u have to leave her food down all day and with the raw it was nearly impossible as it was going off and could have caused some of the upset if the tummy. 

Im to continue with the medicated shampoo, and the drops and half a steroid till fri. 
Hopefully her ears and tummy will have calmed down by then. 

So 130€ later let's hope we have nipped it In the bud on time. 

Thanks for all yer advice and comments. 😉


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

good news Jean


----------

